# Your survival plan is to walk into a woods and hunt?



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I found the following a interesting read.



> I'm Not In The Position To Right Now- Part 3, by D.D.
> By SurvivalBlog Contributor | August 26, 2016
> 
> I/we Will Hunt!
> ...


----------



## JustPassinThru (Nov 10, 2008)

*I'm Not In The Position To Right Now*

Here are parts 1;
http://beforeitsnews.com/survival/2...ition-to-right-now-part-1-by-d-d-2634158.html

and 2;
https://survivalblog.com/im-not-in-the-position-to-right-now-part-2-by-d-d/


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

While there is obvious truths in this article there are also some not-so-true statements and theories.
Some people died of starvation during the Great Depression but the number is very questionable. Many think the number was quite small.

Some people (most?) would die even if surrounded by game and edible plants. Some people who are foraging and hunting (for fun and experience) now would likely have little trouble with the change-over in life style.
In the article no mention was made to all the fish that is available in the listed state of Florida. It is surrounded by ocean! 
Also a couple of facts--
Florida ranks 18th among all states in number of farms and 32nd in land in farms.
In 2014, Florida had 47,600 commercial farms, using a total of 9.50 million acres; Florida ranked second in the U.S. for value of vegetable production; first in production value for oranges, fresh market tomatoes, watermelons, grapefruit, fresh market snap beans, fresh market cucumbers and squash; second in the production of greenhouse and nursery products, bell peppers, strawberries, fresh market sweet corn, spring potatoes, peanuts, tangerines and avocados; 12th in beef cows; and accounted for 59 percent of total U.S. citrus production.
So at least in the beginning of a collapse there would be very likely be considerable food available at least for a time. Some things like citrus trees (both grown commercially and the countless ones home owners have) would continue to produce without human assistance. 
Florida is a very rich environment for growing most anything, whether plant or animal, wild or domestic. 
I am quite sure I could survive there.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

In my rural TN location all (or very close) to all the deer were wiped out, after the depression deer along with other animals were also restocked on my road. Hunting as generally considered out, the deer did come from somewhere though (Texas).

Part of my plan is trapping but that may be futile too, at least I can do other things at the same time, don't want to but I'll eat opossum if I had too, if not me my dogs. Fishing would be great but out for me.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

While I do agree with many of the points and the basic premise of the above article, the fact is that the first thing a Person thinks about when contemplating a Hunting Trip is big Game such as Deer. Very few People think about true Foraging which includes the gathering of anything that is edible, to include Insects, Fish, Frogs, Turtles, Lizards, Birds, and the Eggs that go along with those Critters. Then of course there are those Animals such as Opossums, Raccoons, Mice and Pack Rats which most People because of Food Prejudices will not Eat. Then of course we have to include the Plant based Foods that many will pass by, because their Idea of Plant Food is Lettuce, never realizing that there is a literal Feast growing right under their Nose. To be sure living in a more Northern Climate is more challenging and requires preparation for the cold Months, but just because there is Snow on the Ground doesn't mean there is nothing to eat. Living in a Southern Climate like Florida, or Georgia would make Feeding yourself all that much easier as many Foraged Plants, Animals and Insects are active Year round. As an example, many times I have taken advantage of Mussels that I dug out of the Mud of a Ditch, captured Smelt and large Minnows with a Dip Net, Seined for Crayfish, caught Turtles on Bank Lines, Gigged Frogs with a home made Gig, not to mention the large Carp I harvested with a Wrist Rocket and .50 Cal. Lead Balls. This list doesn't include the many Warm Blooded Animals I Harvested using home made Box Traps, Dead Falls, and Snares and the Bushels of Wild Plants, Nuts, Seeds, Berries and other Wild Fruit. Like I have said in past Posts, we were poor but we never went Hungry, and even with my Health the way it is, I am quite certain I could do it again and no one would even notice.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Y'all got to admit, it's gonna be fun to watch folks trying to eat stuff some take for granted... 

My guess is that it will be the post apocalypse version of youtube!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Forget food - some will die just from the loss of their smart phone.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

*local lake*

And your local lake will look like this or worse.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Down around where I live....they would call that lady ...ignorant.



Jim


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I think there are people who will stay at home until they are completely cleaned out of food. We all know that for some people it will be less than a day. Some will just sit and wring their hands. What to do? Dunno! I believe that some people would just sit home and starve to death. They might reach out with their phones, if they are still working.

There will be the hysterical contingency, because there always is, in all emergency situations. Sadly, sometimes the best thing you can do with a hysterical person is to slap them across the face. Yes, I said it. And I have never slapped anyone across the face. And then we will have to tell them to shut up. We have to get their attention and sometimes it is by doing something that they are not accustomed to. A friend of mine lives in Orange County, California. She has been through several earth quakes. She says that after each one, there are people who are more emotionally affected than others. Some just need to talk and talk, until they have talked themselves out and calm down.

There will be the angry, mob contingency, who has lived off and been fed from the system since the day they were born. All the hate that is being propogated by media will feed this group's righteousness and indignant idea that they do not deserve this, we HAVE to help them. There will be hysteria in their behaviors as they grab electronics and other valuable goods that will not feed them or their too many children they do not take care of now.

There will be level headed people who already have ideas and plans for what to do in such situations, because they could think about it long before hand, and think and reason about the possibilities. Some of us will probably end up being victims to the angry or the hysterical ones, because we do not want to do what we will have to do. We will try to help someone and have that person turn on us.

Here is a simple story, yet, it illustrates how people react. Food, even in good times, can cause seemingly normal people to get crazy. I once participated in a small group at church. I took a cake for the group to partake in. After services, I was walking out with the partially eaten cake and ran into a woman I knew. She asked if she could have a piece of cake. I told her she could. She began serving herself a piece of cake and then began shouting, in an almost hysterical manner, "Come and get some cake." It really struck me as wrong, so I covered my cake and said something like, "What in the world are you doing?" I would have given the whole cake away, but the hysteria really bothered me. Hysteria always bothers me. I walked out and when I got home, she called me and apologized. She told me that she does tend to have problems with boundaries around food.  She had had breakfast and was home before lunch, but was hysterical about chocolate cake at 10:30 in the morning?

There will be a contingency of hunters, who will not hunt for wild game. They will be on the hunt for people who have food they can get, one way or another.

Remember that many people no longer cook or even know how. And most wouldn't know how to process a deer if they had a fresh one, and wouldn't have the tools and knives to do so. You could give people a #10 can of beans and one of rice to go home and cook, but they will be clueless. They could go to their local Chipotle and eat beans and rice, with other ingredients, but what will they do with a can of dry pinto beans? 

This world is full of many foolish people who are ill prepared, who have no idea to consider to be, or want to be.

I do have friends who told me decades ago, that in a SHTF situation, the sooner they die the better. So there is that contingency out there. Some may have a plan to take themselves out in a SHTF situation. Some may not have that plan now, but that is what they will end up doing, just as the people who jumped on 9/11.

No matter what we prepare and plan, it is in God's hands for how we come to meet him again.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Nature weeds out the sick and stupid of all species. 
Our government has for the most part prevented that from happening to humans. But at some point nature will prevail.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

weedygarden said:


> I do have friends who told me decades ago, that in a SHTF situation, the sooner they die the better. So there is that contingency out there. Some may have a plan to take themselves out in a SHTF situation. Some may not have that plan now, but that is what they will end up doing, just as the people who jumped on 9/11.
> 
> No matter what we prepare and plan, it is in God's hands for how we come to meet him again.


Weedy,
I've been talking with the folks at work about preparing for worst case scenarios (fire evacuation, economic failure, epidemics, etc.). Three of them "get it" - one is Mormon, and her family follows the Mormon beliefs of preparedness very strongly. One is married to a prepper, and she is beginning to see that he is not crazy, and that she should be doing more to help and support him. The third is a political activist who buys into every conspiracy theory out there. She has only done minimal preps, though, because "it's too expensive". So..... we've been talking about how she can afford to start preparing for her family on pennies instead of dollars. The one who does *not* get it really surprised me. She said if the SHTF, she would not want to live. She does not want to be a "pioneer", and what is the point of living if life is so hard? I had 2 responses - one, it's a good thing her great grandparents did not think that or she wouldn't be here. Two- what about her kids - both are finishing college- does she not want to hang around and meet her grandkids? Your post made me think about her choice that "life would be too hard". <sigh>


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

DrDianaAnderson said:


> Weedy,
> I've been talking with the folks at work about preparing for worst case scenarios (fire evacuation, economic failure, epidemics, etc.). Three of them "get it" - one is Mormon, and her family follows the Mormon beliefs of preparedness very strongly. One is married to a prepper, and she is beginning to see that he is not crazy, and that she should be doing more to help and support him. The third is a political activist who buys into every conspiracy theory out there. She has only done minimal preps, though, because "it's too expensive". So..... we've been talking about how she can afford to start preparing for her family on pennies instead of dollars. The one who does *not* get it really surprised me. She said if the SHTF, she would not want to live. She does not want to be a "pioneer", and what is the point of living if life is so hard? I had 2 responses - one, it's a good thing her great grandparents did not think that or she wouldn't be here. Two- what about her kids - both are finishing college- does she not want to hang around and meet her grandkids? Your post made me think about her choice that "life would be too hard". <sigh>


I think if a person is saying that now and has that mind set, we'd better believe them. Some people have really never experienced tough times and do not want to. I don't want to, but have had tough times in my life, particularly my childhood, so I will do what I can to survive.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

Same here. I guess the thought of a world without hairdressers, massage therapists, smart phones, Kardashians, quick and easy transportation, grocery stores, internet shopping, manicures, drive thru fast food, lunch meetings, movies, television, etc. is just too much to bear for some people. For me..... .well, it would be hard, but it would be heaven. Anything worth having is worth bleeding for, and a world without all of the superficial distractions that take us away from the things that count- family, friends, appreciation for what we DO have - would be better than the parade of shallow interruptions we have now.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

IF things do ever go bad for an obvious extended time I would expect many suicides. Just look at the suicides happening now often over rather trivial things.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I've seen a number of threads that are variations of the person living off the land once the economy collapses. I saw an article once that detailed the number of calories in a number of wild plants and small animals. It will difficult to get enough to eat to survive. 

I think the bigger problem will be finding safe water to drink. There are streams, rivers, and lakes in populated areas but there's no guarantee the water will be safe to drink even if it's boiled. Even if it is, there isn't an endless supply of fuel to build a fire to boil a gallon of water. I think most people will die from illnesses due to drinking unsafe water.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

LastOutlaw said:


> And your local lake will look like this or worse.


Catch a fish with a starving group that large and you'd be lucky to lick the fishy taste off of your fingers.....


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

terri9630 said:


> Catch a fish with a starving group that large and you'd be lucky to lick the fishy taste off of your fingers.....


This will be the tactic of some, because it is already one of the strategies used by a certain mentality.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I have to wonder if the author just was not hearing what his ex said. This may explain why they are no longer together. When he asked which woods she would go to to hunt in and she pointed to the park it should have been his clue. Perhaps she didn't mean she was planning to hunt a deer amongst the trees so much as to take a dear behind a bush. Many unprepared women have resorted this for survival in countless situations.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Caribou said:


> I have to wonder if the author just was not hearing what his ex said. This may explain why they are no longer together. When he asked which woods she would go to to hunt in and she pointed to the park it should have been his clue. Perhaps she didn't mean she was planning to hunt a deer amongst the trees so much as to take a dear behind a bush. Many unprepared women have resorted this for survival in countless situations.


I think you are so right about this. I have never understood this, but worked with a woman who told me about how her divorce came about and how she wished she could change what she had done. She felt that her husband was working too hard to support the family and she wasn't getting enough attention.  If I had said what I thought, it would have been, "Grow Up!" She was at lunch with some friends (probably a luxury she could afford because he was working so hard) complaining about how little attention she was getting because he was working so many hours. One of them suggested she have an affair, if it was attention she needed. Well, he caught them, and then they divorced.

Yes, I am sure that a certain group of women have used this as their survival strategy. I am too old for that.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

My wife is old, and still lovely I might add, and *somewhat *feeble, due to health issues, but she is a shooter, and a very good one.

but...

She is not so naïve to think that she can walk out in the woods behind the house, and come back with meat.:teehee:

She has watched me over the years...sight in a gun, get my blind ready, find the spot , sit for hours, and come home empty handed.

Thank God for her common sense.
Thank God that I come home with meat once I a while.

"Walk into the woods and hunt".....for survival...better have a backup plan...:shtf:

Jim


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

My Dad was 11 years old in 1929. My Grand Father lost his farm. He had 8 Children 2 Girls and 6 Boys. My dad was the best hunter. They gardened also. They lived in a Tent. They survived. Ive read many articles like this one. Ive also looked at Fish and Game Stats for the 30s and 40s. I dont think SHTF is gonna be anything like "The Great Depression". I think it will be much worse and all bets are off. This Country is not made up of the same caliber of people that lived here in the 30s either and theres too many of them. I suspect that Hunting would be very dangerous Post SHTF unless you hunted rats gophers and rabbits with a .22 pellet Rifle. But what do I know. No Thanks. Im Bugged in. Buy it Cheap and Stack it Deep.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> Buy it Cheap and Stack it Deep.


I know that many (maybe most) on this forum grow gardens. And that is great. But looking at it from a strict practical standpoint right now we here in America can buy any amount of food we want at very reasonable prices. The time spent working in a garden (right now) could instead be spent making money in which could be used to buy way more food than you could grow for the same amount of time spent. So currently I feel that is a very viable and wise choice. "Buy it cheap and stack it deep".
Yes I know while gardening now you are gaining knowledge and skills to do so. You are also getting food that you control with no added chemicals or whatever. But almost certainly you are also buying and eating food produced by others besides what you grow. And that is fine. 
We all prep to survive what might happen. None of us know exactly what will happen (if anything) and it is possible that some events may make it impossible to grow a garden at least for awhile. So again, Buy it Cheap and Stack it Deep.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

phideaux said:


> My wife is old, and still lovely I might add, and *somewhat *feeble, due to health issues, but she is a shooter, and a very good one.
> 
> but...
> 
> ...


 We don't do woods too good anymore. We may walk in but one or both of us we might have to be carried out.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

hiwall said:


> I know that many (maybe most) on this forum grow gardens. And that is great. But looking at it from a strict practical standpoint right now we here in America can buy any amount of food we want at very reasonable prices. The time spent working in a garden (right now) could instead be spent making money in which could be used to buy way more food than you could grow for the same amount of time spent. So currently I feel that is a very viable and wise choice. "Buy it cheap and stack it deep".
> Yes I know while gardening now you are gaining knowledge and skills to do so. You are also getting food that you control with no added chemicals or whatever. But almost certainly you are also buying and eating food produced by others besides what you grow. And that is fine.
> We all prep to survive what might happen. None of us know exactly what will happen (if anything) and it is possible that some events may make it impossible to grow a garden at least for awhile. So again, Buy it Cheap and Stack it Deep.


Time working in the garden is time I need for me. Sure I can buy stuff from the store if I choose to, but working in the garden is time I spend unwinding, thinking, relaxing and more importantly, TEACHING my kids and a few friends who want to learn. So while others place more importance on making money, I place importance on those other options. My kids know how to grow, harvest, preserve and prepare everything we eat. Plants and animals. We could easily go 2 years without a garden if necessary. Probably that long without needing to hunt if we butchered and canned all but our best breeding stock.

Also, even though you can buy stuff, it doesn't make it healthy or the best option. I have severe allergies to many chemicals. VO5 shampoo and Mr Bubble bubble bath will put me in the hospital, many others along with laundry soaps cause hives. My best friend taught me how to make soap to help with my allergies. It's absolutely wonderful. In return I taught her and 2 of my neighbors how to can and dehydrate food and while the neighbors are happy making their own tomato sauce and beef jerky my friend is learning about alternative cooking methods. I found her a brand new sun oven at good will for $80. She was so happy she cried.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Why walk in the woods? All I have to do is sit and wait for the deer to walk in and eat an apple or two from our trees. In the meantime we have a pond full of fish to eat.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

oldasrocks said:


> Why walk in the woods? All I have to do is sit and wait for the deer to walk in and eat an apple or two from our trees. In the meantime we have a pond full of fish to eat.


Well said. Last Season I killed Two Deer from the from the front door of my House. Never went outside except to Field Dress and hang in the Garage to age. Total of about One Hour spent outside, then I came in and had a Cup of Coffee and watched the Morning News.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

hiwall said:


> I know that many (maybe most) on this forum grow gardens. And that is great. But looking at it from a strict practical standpoint right now we here in America can buy any amount of food we want at very reasonable prices. The time spent working in a garden (right now) could instead be spent making money in which could be used to buy way more food than you could grow for the same amount of time spent. So currently I feel that is a very viable and wise choice. "Buy it cheap and stack it deep".
> Yes I know while gardening now you are gaining knowledge and skills to do so. You are also getting food that you control with no added chemicals or whatever. But almost certainly you are also buying and eating food produced by others besides what you grow. And that is fine.
> We all prep to survive what might happen. None of us know exactly what will happen (if anything) and it is possible that some events may make it impossible to grow a garden at least for awhile. So again, Buy it Cheap and Stack it Deep.


 Down south of the border, you'all practically give food away. Your regular food prices are dirt cheap and the "local sales thread" makes me weep to read.

Gardening surely does take a lot of time (enjoyable for me) and work. Homesteading takes a 1000 times more work than that. My DH used to spend a lot of time wondering just what the heck I was doing all day and why nothing ever seemed to get done and more importantly, why did I have a hissy fit every time he suggested I do yet another project. Eventually I would calm down and get on with it but rarely was I ever able to finish things the way they should have been in an ideal world; its been eight years and counting gutting the house and fixing it and its time to shovel the barns and repair the fences again. We are droughting this year and the well is drying up for the first time ever, so watering the livestock is becoming a major event and the garden is producing only because I planned for it and is very limited in types of food coming out of it.

DH retired the at the end of May and is now complaining that he has never worked so hard; many long days, and week- ends don't exist. He is experiencing a bit of shock and disbelief about how much food is needed for just a short term regular existence.

Although he was around people and me, who always put food up ect. he was never a participant in the process. He cannot get his head around the fact that the heaps and bushels of food coming out of the garden isn't enough. He is so sick of spending days picking and processing tomatoes, beans and apples that he is literally swimming in and yet I tell him it won't get us through a year. I put him in charge of making his own spaghetti which he dearly loves, and he is starting to get a feel for the sheer volumes of tomatoes needed to make sauce. It never occurred to him that tomato sauce or ketchup is a luxury if one has to make them at home from scratch.

Buy it cheap and stack it deep while you can and unless one has 3000 canning jars on hand, and something to put in them, its going to be a while before you get to where you can enjoy emptying them in a truly bad situation.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I have no woods to speak off the only wild animal in my back yard is a family of possums that come around mango season and drive my cats interest I do all my hunting at the local supermarkets or meat distributors and if I ever come home with just a bag of frozen goat or rabbit meat it will cause me a divorce folks, city folks don`t know how to eat .


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

possum and grits for you. YUMMY


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

oldasrocks said:


> possum and grits for you. YUMMY


I don't know about Possum and Grits, but I have had Possum and Sweet Potatoes...If done right Possum tastes a lot like Pork!!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Meat is meat! If I was hungry I would even eat one of these javelina that come in my back yard.


----------

